# Schrader Valve Tap



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I've exhausted my search for a tap with the outside threads of a Schrader valve and I'm hopping somebody can point me in the right direction.

I've gather that the threads are .305"-32 tpi. or M7.7 x .794. I'm not sure why this is such an odd size, but a tap must exist.

I tried a 5/16"-32 and it's just too loose.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Don't crap yourself when you see the price.

Valve stem taps


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Also, .305 - 32 is what the stem is, .307 - 32 is what the caps are "supposed" to be according to TRA specs.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks! Did you get that with a simple Google search?


----------



## RCP FAB (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, but its not you. I can usually find things in a few seconds when people have been searching for days, not really sure how or why.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

....... Soooo whatcha doin with such a thing?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

During the day I'm a mild mannered engineering for Dero Bike Racks and I need a way to attach various pump heads to stainless water supply hoses to be used as outdoor pump hoses on our Fixit product. The brass pieces are plumbing fittings we'll tap out to the appropriate size.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

i'm having trouble finding the die for the schrader valve stem...anybody help on that front?


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

adamantane said:


> i'm having trouble finding the die for the schrader valve stem...anybody help on that front?


Have been doing this exact legwork all day. No luck. It's a total custom order.


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/272207892040

I've bought mine from this eBay listing, quality is quite good, on par with "gear wrench" tap and die quality, which I wasn't expecting.

Common name for the outer schrader valve thread is 8v32


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

link1896 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272207892040
> 
> I've bought mine from this eBay listing, quality is quite good, on par with "gear wrench" tap and die quality, which I wasn't expecting.
> 
> Common name for the outer schrader valve thread is 8v32


Those are all taps. I need a schrader die.


----------



## armyofevilrobots (Oct 4, 2013)

Schrader valve dies, valve stems

VEN 8-32 TPI (8V1) .305"-32 sounds like it fits the bill, but is also out of stock


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

armyofevilrobots said:


> Schrader valve dies, valve stems
> 
> VEN 8-32 TPI (8V1) .305"-32 sounds like it fits the bill, but is also out of stock


Yeah, I reached out to e-taps for this die. They quoted me at $140 for a single die. Gotta be kidding me, my entire tap/die set cost $50. That's insane.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

chrisingrassia said:


> They quoted me at $140 for a single die. Gotta be kidding me, my entire tap/die set cost $50. That's insane.


Your $50 tap/die set is the problem. It's total garbage and you are comparing it to real special tooling costs.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

pvd said:


> Your $50 tap/die set is the problem. It's total garbage and you are comparing it to real special tooling costs.


Oh please. Even high quality sets from Eastwood and Sears and such only go for $100-$125. 
$140 for a single die is utterly ridiculous


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

chrisingrassia said:


> Those are all taps. I need a schrader die.


The image is of a tap, but the listing has a drop down menu letting you choose tap or die and thread spec.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Once you need a custom tool, you'll understand.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

chrisingrassia said:


> Oh please. Even high quality sets from Eastwood and Sears and such only go for $100-$125.
> $140 for a single die is utterly ridiculous


Those are two places that I have never linked with high quality, especially when talking about precision tools. There is an old adage that goes something like, "I'm too poor to buy cheap stuff".


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

chrisingrassia said:


> Oh please. Even high quality sets from Eastwood and Sears and such only go for $100-$125.
> $140 for a single die is utterly ridiculous


I had to order custom end mills to make a part, $350 each. When you get into legit custom tooling it gets expensive very very quickly.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Ya'll, I'm talking about a single die. Take a circular piece of metal, chamfer the edges, drill a hole in the middle, tap it .305"-32. For a tooling company, takes 5 minutes. 

You guys act like I'm requesting a custom workshop. What does any of this have to do with high-end, premium, world class, etc? It's a single friggin' die. Not looking for it to have a lifetime warranty or be made from unobtainium


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

Wooosaaaaaaa. Take a deep breath.


Go back to the eBay action I linked you to. This is for taps AND dies.

I have a schrader 5v32 die in my hand! Anything schrader is hard to find, like you I was frustrated for a fair while. These Chinese dies are good quality, maybe not up to "production" longevity but fine for small repairs/prototypes.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

link1896 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272207892040
> 
> I've bought mine from this eBay listing, quality is quite good, on par with "gear wrench" tap and die quality, which I wasn't expecting.
> 
> Common name for the outer schrader valve thread is 8v32





link1896 said:


> Wooosaaaaaaa. Take a deep breath.
> 
> Go back to the eBay action I linked you to. This is for taps AND dies.
> 
> I have a schrader 5v32 die in my hand! Anything schrader is hard to find, like you I was frustrated for a fair while. These Chinese dies are good quality, maybe not up to "production" longevity but fine for small repairs/prototypes.


I may give this a try, it's only ~$25. But which one is the right one for .305"x32tpi?

You state 8v32 and 5v32.


----------



## link1896 (Jul 13, 2007)

chrisingrassia said:


> I may give this a try, it's only ~$25. But which one is the right one for .305"x32tpi?
> 
> You state 8v32 and 5v32.


Sorry, was the middle of the night. 8v32 is the exterior schrader .305x32tpi thread. This is the thread the shock pump collet engages, and the thread the rock shox dual air shaft uses.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I've used one of these for years - and it's cheap too.

https://www.amazon.com/4-way-Tire-Valve-Stem-Core/dp/B00425QX8M


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

matuchi said:


> I've used one of these for years - and it's cheap too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/4-way-Tire-Valve-Stem-Core/dp/B00425QX8M


This thing doesn't appear to be able to cut new Schrader threads though. It can only go so deep before it bottoms out. I'd like to cut another 15-20mm on a 40mm stem. I think your device here would be good for chasing the existing Schrader threads though.


----------



## chrisingrassia (Aug 13, 2012)

Seller confirmed that 8v32 is the die needed for external Schrader threading. Placing an order once I get my rims this week *just* to make sure that 48mm valves will be long enough, or perhaps I could get away with Schwalbe 40mm and stick with silver valves.


----------

